# Survey! Are you addicted to 'thinkdigit' forum?



## Kiran.dks (Nov 6, 2006)

Ever bothered to know whether you are addicted to this forum? 
Seeing the rate of increase in number of postings, How about carrying out a survey as to how many just can't live without this forum!
Vote for the suitable category. Make sure to vote for the right category as to how many 'actual' hours you spend in this forum rather than just 'online' time. Becoz like me most may be 'simply logged in' for whole day, but viewing time may be different.

Moderators, please don't remove this thread thinking that it may be 'INJURIOUS' to Thinkdigit forum!


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 6, 2006)

every day  from 8:00 am to 5:00 Pm (mon-fir and alternate saturdays, Office timings )


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 6, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> every day  from 8:00 am to 5:00 Pm (mon-fir and alternate saturdays, Office timings )



Duke! It's not the time online, but actual time spent viewing and interacting in the forum. I hope your are not hampering company productivity whole day! 


And guys I think most of the 'addicted' users must be having unlimited plan for internet access, otherwise would end up burning their pockets!!  or if I am wrong are there any guys who don't mind spending for thinkdigit.com?

Mine is unlimited plan from Airtel...so no problms at all!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 6, 2006)

everyday 3:30 to 7:30 (cos of office)
holidays 8:00AM to 10:00AM and 9:00PM to 11:00PM


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 6, 2006)

I spend approx. 10-12 hours daily in the forum  

So its 70 hours approx. in a week


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 6, 2006)

I spend approx. 3-4 hrs. on weekdays and 6-8 hrs. on weekends.
Am I addicted???


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 6, 2006)

i am ALMOST THERE


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2006)

mostly 3 times a day , each 10 min session. Addicted?


----------



## anandk (Nov 6, 2006)

12-15 hrs total on the net per week; of which 7-10 hrs at this forum, i guess.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 6, 2006)

I am like totally addicted to this forum. So much that i think i probably need to see a doctor soon.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 6, 2006)

i do about 5-6 hours a week


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

Nowadays Not Much but when i was new ,used to be here for 24 hrs posting in the forum


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2006)

I spend 5-6 hours in a day(35-40 hours in a week),i am very addicted,anyone know which medicine should i take ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 6, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I spend approx. 10-12 hours daily in the forum
> 
> So its 70 hours approx. in a week



Oh! man...70 hrs per week! You have crossed red alert over 2 times! 
Rightly called 'Human Spambot'! 
__________


			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I spend approx. 3-4 hrs. on weekdays and 6-8 hrs. on weekends.
> Am I addicted???



You are almost there dude! Just spend a hour more per day and u will be in Red alert zone 
__________


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> I spend 5-6 hours in a day(35-40 hours in a week),i am very addicted,anyone know which medicine should i take ?



I can suggest a good medicine if u want. Just msg Fat being that you want to be banned urself! No access, No log-in..!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2006)

24x7 hrs a week 
Actually I don't keep a count. Kyun ginne ka. Everyone knows where I fall under.


----------



## aadipa (Nov 6, 2006)

This post says all..


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> This post says all..



LMAO


----------



## hailgautam (Nov 7, 2006)

Now a days I am spending like 3-4 hrs every day.


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 7, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Duke! It's not the time online, but actual time spent viewing and interacting in the forum. I hope your are not hampering company productivity whole day!



Well iam a soft. engg., hardly get two or three CR's or PL's (Change REquest, Problem Logs) a day. job done within a hour or two. rest of the time get bored. so keep my opera in sys tray running with digit forum.



			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> And guys I think most of the 'addicted' users must be having unlimited plan for internet access, otherwise would end up burning their pockets!!  or if I am wrong are there any guys who don't mind spending for thinkdigit.com?
> Mine is unlimited plan from Airtel...so no problms at all!



well virtually i am using unlimited plan (ofcource of my company's)
don know the speed but when downloading get a speed of atleast 350 Kbps which goes till 2899 kbps


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 7, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> Well iam a soft. engg., hardly get two or three CR's or PL's (Change REquest, Problem Logs) a day. job done within a hour or two. rest of the time get bored. so keep my opera in sys tray running with digit forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky duke! In office, I get time to sneek into this forum and give a instant reply. It's only when I reach home, I am able to concentrate in this forum. 

One suggestion dude...your office is very loyal to you. 350Kbps speed and enough time.....I guess ur location should be changed from Home sweet Home to Office sweet Office!


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 7, 2006)

i spent almost 2 hrs everyday except sundays.


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 7, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> I guess ur location should be changed from Home sweet Home to Office sweet Office!


 now u are speaking my thoughts'n'desires. lol


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 7, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> 12-15 hrs total on the net per week; of which 7-10 hrs at this forum, i guess.



Dude..thatz too low for a MVP. Busy with Girl friend or what?


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 7, 2006)

2 hrs every day.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 8, 2006)

Iam not addicted to anything


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting to see the option 'Not a all' is doing pretty well than 'RED ALERT'. 
I think guys here are very much aware of getting addicted. May be went through recent edition of TOI..


----------



## iMav (Nov 9, 2006)

well kiran i think they are addicted things other than digit forum ... if u get my point


----------



## satyamy (Nov 9, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I spend..................
> .......................in a week


God Help him, do u were spects

me, 2 hrs in the morning, 2 hrs in night (5-6 days in a week)
n 8hrs on Sat-Sundays


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

satyamy said:
			
		

> God Help him, *do u were spects*


Nope


----------



## satyamy (Nov 9, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Nope


than u really have a very strong eye


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 9, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well kiran i think they are addicted things other than digit forum ... if u get my point



Yep! I got your 'Point'!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 8, 2007)

Initially when I started this survey, I was 'In the zone' 16-25 Hrs category. But now things have changed..I am afraid that I am close to RED ALERT ZONE! What about you friends?


----------



## Apollo (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I'm in the 11-15 hrs slot.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

i am here almsot 12hrs a day...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I spend approx. 10-12 hours daily in the forum
> 
> So its 70 hours approx. in a week


VISHAL you need a medic!!70 hours are a lot.I spend almost 35 hours a week at the forum.will be here again from 11 to 2am


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2007)

my specs number has increased since my vacation began 15 days ago...


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 8, 2007)

Not at all !!!!..
so busy in my studiez..
that i can manage only 1/2 or 1 hr. in 2 or 3 days..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice signature kuni5_hem.(although i barely made it out).This forum has more arsenal supporters than any other club.
Coming back to the topic
From four years(when i bought computer) +2 in cyber cafe I spend considerable time on my computer and i never felt that my eyesight is weakening or so.Instead I found it growing strong.It is 6\6 medically.Maybe this is because of the anti glare screen hanging infront of me or the 85Hz refresh rate.I feel really uncomfortable at 60Hz which is the default.Many people who are not so aware about computer(most are not)pop their eyes at 60hz.


----------



## n2casey (Jan 8, 2007)

Still I m not addicted but I m trying to spend some more here....


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 8, 2007)

20-30 mins to 1 hour a day, if you see i remained inactive for many months, and only became active recently. I almost left the forums because the forum downtime pissed me off, also I never got an answer to anything I posted. I mostly only reply to a thread that nobody else is replying properly, or someone said something misleading.

I remain on this forum only because the Hardware section(which is great) keeps me updated of prices/availability in india. I believe this forum needs to be more sound technologically, I hope I can make this frank remark without getting flamed, besides, some of you guys are great.

but i am addicted to another forum, reading it mostly, was great to read it up, you cant Imagine how long I've only read that forum, I've been on the forum long before on digit, great forum but i dont know if i can post it here with these comments, so let it be.


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

Two to three hours and that too depends on time available....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2007)

Now I promoted myself to _RED ALERT! ADDICTED!_ >=40 Hrs zone


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 15, 2007)

well not addicted ,but still ......................


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2007)

Only addiction is window shopping,instrumentals,METAL n Guitar!


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

actually this forum is lifeline for me

i was busy in last 2 months moving from haryana to Chennai to Hydrebad 
due to work so did not spend too much time

i love to be here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49566

is what i wanna


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I stay online almost the whole day (i've got 2 ~256kbps connections on 2 different rigs! one unlimited). And whenever I stay online, I _ThinkDigit_. Well, that makes up for _most of the day, most of the week, most of the year_.

And thinkdigit is the only forum i actively visit. Well, that makes up for more than 100hrs a week


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 16, 2007)

I fear I am getting addicted to it gradually...


----------



## ashfame (May 31, 2007)

Baby m addicted!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif im addicted..
pc off kar ke sone ja raha tha dekho phir se beth gaya.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 14, 2008)

always reading but very less posting..


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 14, 2008)

I stay logged in thinkdigit forum whenever I am online


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 14, 2008)

not these days .. am off with this forum !!

had only thread to take care of at this forum .. its almost going off
but it never dies..still alive !!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67161


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 14, 2008)

im too much addicted ..everytime im on the net...its the DIG IT forum


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 14, 2008)

Everday between 3-4 hrs. I usually post but always read mostly all threads


----------



## nvidia (Feb 14, 2008)

I spend almost 5 hrs a day here....


----------



## hellgate (Feb 14, 2008)

i stay online almost whole day (it takes a lot of time to download movies on my MO connection) and most of the time when i'm online i'm also loggen in to this forum and several others too at the same time.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2008)

I hang out here for 30 minutes sessions 3-4 times everyday, mostly at OSS Section.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

whenever I logon to Internet , I logon to Digit forum too.....so for me "_RED ALERT! ADDICTED! >=40 Hrs_"


----------



## expertno.1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> I fear I am getting addicted to it gradually...


I am addicted to it a lot ......when i had started b4 3 years on this forum....i had a post count of 50 posts/day for a whole month ! (excluding the section where post count is not counted)......i have contributed a lot to this forum......well but for few these months ....say till may-june i cant visit it like old days (time problem) ...........BUT after May u gonna see me again in my form of 3 yrs ago.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a goner.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yea.. I am.. even when I was in Hospital.. I was thinking abt you guys....
And even now I cant resist as I am back home.. so typing from one hand....
I love this place...


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 20, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Oh yea.. I am.. even when I was in Hospital.. I was thinking abt you guys....
> And even now I cant resist as I am back home.. so typing from one hand....
> I love this place...


 
  O Man!!! u r really addicted !!!! 
   consult a doctor soon !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 20, 2008)

pree@blueshift said:


> O Man!!! u r really addicted !!!!
> consult a doctor soon !!!!!!!!!!



BlueShift??/ Is it you man? Why you changed your ID?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

Seemed to have been banned eh! I don't think the original blueshift posted just one meaningful post


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 20, 2008)

I am somewhat addicted to DIGIT FORUM -> In The Zone


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

max_demon said:


> everyday 3:30 to 7:30 (cos of office)
> holidays 8:00AM to 10:00AM and 9:00PM to 11:00PM


ur 15 yaar.


abd BTW im always here when im online


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2008)

Every day ends with Digit Forum and every new day begins with one


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 21, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> BlueShift??/ Is it you man? Why you changed your ID?


 
   Not de original blueshift !!!! 
   new user who got motivation from his username  !!!


----------



## Ron (Feb 21, 2008)

Addited:
I am hving board exams from  3rd March....and i hvnot prepared a single chapter of SSt...Feels loke to spend hrs in front of PC


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Every day ends with Digit Forum and every new day begins with one


 
me too


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Digit forum is like no other. It's like a little family we have going on here. There's the right amount of fights mixed in with some super smart brains. I love you guys. You guys are awesome. (No gay offers for this comment please  )


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 9, 2010)

2-3 hrs everyday


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ You bumped a 2 year old thread just for this.. 
Reported.


----------

